# Does Legal Gear liquid Masterdrol work???



## workingatit43 (Sep 8, 2007)

I am 45 yrs old been training hard for about 2 years now i take fish oil, Whey,multi vit and cee. Went to my health store to buy cee seen LG liquid Masterdrol and Methyl 1-d i understand that LG science had in the past put out products that did what they said but are now banned. I have never done any pro-hormone or steriod but have been interested just wondering if either of these LG products do what they claim or would it just be a total waste of $$$ you guys are the experts and i am interested in a product they will help with strength and lean mass gains and if these products do work is pct also needed after the cycle any help would be great thanks


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes, it works, one of the best legal PH's out there IMO.


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks Prince which would you suggest the liquid or the methyl 1-d or should they be stacked also what would be the best product to use as pct thanks again


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2007)

workingatit43 said:


> Thanks Prince which would you suggest the liquid or the methyl 1-d or should they be stacked also what would be the best product to use as pct thanks again



I never used the liquid so I have no answer on that one, as far as PCT use the best option -  Nolva.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Sep 9, 2007)

Go with this. Best bang for your buck......


----------



## musclemilk40 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Supervol from cdt labs*

Supervol from cdt labs is the original Masterdrol formula.  Priced right as well.


----------



## quark (Sep 26, 2007)

TaylorsNutrition said:


> Go with this. Best bang for your buck......



 How would you compare this stack to, say, H-50 (original) and oristan-e?   Thanks!


----------



## nni (Sep 26, 2007)

i have heard nothing good from legal gear in a while.


----------



## NordicNacho (Sep 26, 2007)

nni said:


> i have heard nothing good from legal gear in a while.




i agree stay away


----------



## Tier (Sep 27, 2007)

I am on a Methyl 1-D, Liquid Masterdrol, I-GH stack right now on about week 3, it's totally ineffective, I have not gained a pound and my body composition has not changed.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Sep 27, 2007)

This stuff works.


----------



## quark (Sep 28, 2007)

TaylorsNutrition said:


> This stuff works.



$200?! Holy shit I hope it works!!!  What is this stuff?


----------



## Delusional (Sep 28, 2007)

TaylorsNutrition said:


> This stuff works.



is that the same thing as the liquid masterdrol?


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Sep 28, 2007)

Delusional said:


> is that the same thing as the liquid masterdrol?



Like night and day........


----------



## workingatit43 (Sep 28, 2007)

I thought Methyl Masterdrol was discontinued and could no longer be purchased am i wrong???:


----------



## NordicNacho (Sep 28, 2007)

yes, you are wrong


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Sep 28, 2007)

workingatit43 said:


> I thought Methyl Masterdrol was discontinued and could no longer be purchased am i wrong???:



It was discontinued but we bought the farm when it happened. Kinda like buying stocks and having a great year.


----------



## quark (Sep 29, 2007)

TaylorsNutrition said:


> Like night and day........



 Please excuse my ignorance but is methyl masterdrol similar to superdrol or is it a stand alone formula? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Twigz (Sep 29, 2007)

Same - Same


----------



## getbig33 (Oct 2, 2007)

Methyl masterdrol is not sold anymore--unless someone has a private stash--In that case I am interested in purchasing some--Taylor is right---the shit is legit---I went to the website and did not see it available---is it gone already?


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Oct 2, 2007)

getbig33 said:


> Methyl masterdrol is not sold anymore--unless someone has a private stash--In that case I am interested in purchasing some--Taylor is right---the shit is legit---I went to the website and did not see it available---is it gone already?



pm sent!


----------

